

Chilean Earthquake shifts earth's axis; shortens day by few milliseconds. - someplacecold
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-03-01/chilean-quake-likely-shifted-earth-s-axis-nasa-scientist-says.html

======
NonEUCitizen
I think heading is somewhat mistaken. Day is shorter by 1.26 MICRO-seconds.
It's the axis that has moved by 2.7 milliARCseconds. See quote below.

“The length of the day should have gotten shorter by 1.26 microseconds
(millionths of a second),” Gross, said today in an e-mailed reply to
questions. “The axis about which the Earth’s mass is balanced should have
moved by 2.7 milliarcseconds (about 8 centimeters or 3 inches).”

